# new to tt



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

hi just bought a 52 plate tt 225 in black, is there any bad points to look out for ????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pegg, Welcome to the TTF, Should have asked before purchase, so lets hope you have a good un. Main points :-
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first...Fuel & Coolant Temp gauges read correctly (DashPod). 
Coolant temp should reach 90 within a few miles & stay there.
Hoggy.


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

thanx. car done 87k cam belt done at 78k and all dials work fine,it just seems to have a bit of turbo lag


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi ttpeg, welcome to the forum


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

eh up pegg........welcome to the lunatic asylum!!! after 15million posts you get a 2nd hand blue peter badge if ya name has a z in it. well done on buying a TT get some pics up lets have a look at her/him  gazz


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Take it to your local vag specialist for a health check worth it for the peace of mind


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum. get some pictures up of your new TT


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

welcome


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

many thanks guys will get some pics a.s.a.p , i feel very welcome


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me know how the vagcheck goes [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

will do and thanx for the info


----------



## cakeytt (Dec 17, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

thank you cakey


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, Hope your car, is a ok, ... these things can be a minefield, without doing all your homework.
All good advice here so far...welcome to the forum matey


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

all going ok so far thanks, only noticed one small prob drivers door glass dont drop by half inch when opened and passenger door does, any easy fix ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

hi iohn


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

any reason why the drivers side window dont drop that half inch ????? anybody :idea: please


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

tt pegg said:


> any reason why the drivers side window dont drop that half inch ????? anybody :idea: please


Almost certain to be the door lock assembly which houses the control micro-switch for the window drop action, not
a difficult job to change the hard bit is the purchase of a new lock, not to expensive £50-£60 from memory.


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

thank you ttmbtt i have since noticed that if the door doesnt close properly the window will drop that half inch ????


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pegg should be posting these questions in mk1 section now


----------



## tt pegg (Jun 13, 2011)

prob why not getting 2 much response cheers gazza !!! newbys hey


----------

